# Какой лучше выбрать баян???



## a-feda (28 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте! Посоветуйте пожалуйста какой лучше выбрать инструмент для музыкального училища с бюджетом 140-180?
Заранее спасибо))


----------



## ivanalter (28 Мар 2011)

юпитер или акко, надолго хватит и еще в академии можешь с ними учиться


----------



## Сергей С (28 Мар 2011)

Скорее всего, этот инструмент не будет окончательным вариантом, если будут перспективы дальнейшего обучения и работы. Поэтому, наверно, лучше выбирать не по модели, а по состоянию, исходя из конкретных характеристик: обязательно 5-ти рядный (3-х рядка в училище-конец карьере),обязательно с ломаной декой и тд. В вашем случае главное, чтоб инструмент не исчерпал свой технический ресурс, а то через месяц окажется, что нужен новый мех, механика, паролон на клапанах и тд. 
Удачи!


----------



## ivanalter (28 Мар 2011)

Это всё правда. Смотрите что-бы инструмент сильно изношен не был.


----------

